# Rate Jordan Barrett



## cling (Feb 14, 2019)

rate


----------



## androidcel (Feb 14, 2019)

god


----------



## Mansnob (Feb 14, 2019)

Probably a close 9.5-10. can't see any flaws and has every Halo


----------



## cling (Feb 14, 2019)

Mansnob said:


> Probably a close 9.5-10. can't see any flaws and has every Halo


What do you mean by Halo?


----------



## Ryo_Hazuki (Feb 14, 2019)

10. Anyone who claims otherwise is coping hard.


----------



## FaceandHFD (Feb 14, 2019)

we need women's opinion on this guy, he looks way too feminine to me


----------



## Insomniac (Feb 14, 2019)

Overrated imo. He looks like some kind of alien reptile.


----------



## MitDenJungs (Feb 14, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> Overrated imo. He looks like some kind of alien reptile.


this literally came to my head too when i saw his pic JFL

he still slays probs


----------



## bolgin (Feb 14, 2019)

frauding faggot/10


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 14, 2019)

Blotatcel atm, he needs to fix that shit asap, hes had great hollow cheeks before


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 14, 2019)

6.5/10 for this reptile.
H


Insomniac said:


> Overrated imo. He looks like some kind of alien reptile.


High IQ. I always said he looked just like a reptile.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Feb 14, 2019)

I mean, he looks like a textbook example of good facial development, but he also gives off heavy botox vibes. Looks like a plastic doll, I think we should worship this guy instead:


----------



## Wincel (Feb 14, 2019)

Sorry he just looks like the fat boy from my middle school, all these 10PSL gigachad images take a lot of work.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 14, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> I mean, he looks like a textbook example of good facial development, but he also gives off heavy botox vibes. Looks like a plastic doll, I think we should worship this guy instead:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20566



Mogs Barrett easily.


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Feb 14, 2019)

Gayalienskull/10


----------



## Mansnob (Feb 14, 2019)

cling said:


> What do you mean by Halo?


Tall, white, blonde and blue eyes. Just features that improve his appeal to females regardless of other facial imperfections


----------



## bolgin (Feb 14, 2019)

Mansnob said:


> Tall, white, blonde and blue eyes. Just features that improve his appeal to females regardless of other facial imperfections



blonde and blue eyes combination isn't a halo


you need olive skin and blue/green eyes.


but fuarrrk, his beatiful tanned skin... looks amazing ngl


----------



## Kenma (Feb 14, 2019)

A true 8/10 ngl
Even without the Light eyes inflation he's still beautiful because his skull is beautiful.


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Feb 14, 2019)

I reckon he suffers from anxiety. but a solid 8


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 15, 2019)

bolgin said:


> frauding faggot/10


What are ur ratings for him btwmate
7.5


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Feb 15, 2019)

BLEG PERSON said:


> I reckon he suffers from anxiety


he doesnt lol


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Feb 15, 2019)

sorrowfulsad said:


> he doesnt lol


why did he supposedly walk off that news show


----------



## SeiGun (Feb 15, 2019)

his wide face and neck almost doesnt fit his shoulder width, still gl af


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Feb 16, 2019)

gets mogged by a true chad like Ahaan Panday or Sidharth Malhotra


----------



## Jass9770 (Feb 16, 2019)

shitskincurry said:


> gets mogged by a true chad like Ahaan Panday or Sidharth Malhotra


Can't tell if you are joking or not.


----------



## manlet cUnt (Feb 16, 2019)

BLOATED.com



Wincel said:


> View attachment 20565
> 
> Sorry he just looks like the fat boy from my middle school, all these 10PSL gigachad images take a lot of work.


He took the BOGpill


----------

